# Moldova: Chisinau- The white stone city!



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice videos and photos from Chisinau; well done


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Duruitoarea








Țaul Parc








Movile















Costesti


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Chisinau is not beautiful but has its charm


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Rekarte said:


> Chisinau is not beautiful but has its charm


Indeed it needs refurbishment but I belive after several years of reconstruction and redevelopment Chisinau will shine like never before


----------



## Santazz (Dec 25, 2021)




----------

